# Canon EOS 5D Mark ii rebates?



## fireman196 (Oct 4, 2010)

With the Canon printer bundle rebate now expired, anyone heard anything about additional rebates for bodies or packages?

I am looking at picking up my first DSLR and am planning on getting a 5D Mark ii setup. With the rumors of the Mark iii I was hoping that there would be some movement toward a rebate during the fourth quarter.


----------



## kubelik (Oct 4, 2010)

canon doesn't tend to release rebates based on our rumors (unfortunately!)

however, they do tend to run promotions twice yearly (summer and winter); the size of the promotion can vary greatly but there's usually something worth looking at. the winter promotion actually ends up being more like springtime, so you're probably looking at a bit of a wait.

the 5d mark ii body is retailing at around $2500 right now, which is very reasonable, and if you get the 24-105 L kit, you're saving $200 off of buying the two separately. if the 24-105 L doesn't float your boat, and you can afford to wait, I would say waiting to see which lenses/flashes/whatever come on rebate in 2011 isn't a bad idea.

in terms of a first DSLR, don't forget there's a lot of good options other than the 5D Mark II ... 550D, 60D, 7D ... all do slightly different things, and are worth checking out to see if you like them.

EDIT: saw someone else correctly state that winter rebates usually begin in October, not spring (that's the "summer" rebate). so you don't have to wait that long to find out!


----------



## kubelik (Oct 5, 2010)

by the way, rebates are out for the winter ... and it looks like there's only discounts on the 7D and 60D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2010)

kubelik said:


> by the way, rebates are out for the winter ... and it looks like there's only discounts on the 7D and 60D



That's for the bodies. Usually there's a lens/flash rebate that starts in mid-late October.


----------



## richy (Oct 5, 2010)

The 5d2 is a fine camera, i love mine to bits, but do you have a need for full frame? If you are doing predominantly low light work or need very shallow dof then its a fine choice, however a 7d or even 60d (i havent used it, just going on the sensor) may be a better choice and allow you to invest more in better glass. It really depends what you want to use it for! 
Canon had decent rebates on the 5d2 in the last round of rebates, seems like its not included this time, possibly because its already cut close to the bone as its at the end of its product cycle and competing with the d700 which is in a similar situation. I will probably get roasted alive but the d700 is another camera worthy of consideration, you are trading megapixels for autofocus capability basically between the 5d2 and d700. 
When a 5d3 comes out it should be in the 3500 range, the 5d2 will get a little cheaper but not much. Used the 5d classic after all this time routinely goes for 1100. Best of luck!
oh and the 24-105 is a great lens!


----------



## kubelik (Oct 5, 2010)

dilbert said:


> Why do you expect the 5D3 to be more expensive than the 5D2? I'm hoping for the same price or less as a continuation of their equipment price trend. Sounds to me like you're expecting to sell your old 5D2 and hoping for about what you can sell them for now rather than applying realistic thinking to the situation.



dilbert, ease up on the personally directed comments. there are plenty of people who think there is just cause for canon to raise the price of the 5D Mark III when it is released.

there have been statements that the 5D Mark III is going to have some major, rather than incremental, advancements over the 5D Mark II, or any other consumer FF on the market. that's not hard to believe. if so, there's no reason to believe pricing trends will hold.

statistically, I think its a little premature to judge a "price trend" from a mere two data points -- the price of the 5D and the 5D2 doesn't make a trend. there are a ton of factors that have been discussed on the forum that could impact the price of a 5D Mark III on release beyond the simple idea that equivalent technology gets cheaper over time.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 5, 2010)

The 7D is the new x0D line and is way better than those other cameras ever were. But Canon has to be watching that their prices do seem to be coming up across the board - the x0D line becoming the 7D line represents a price increase over inflation. If the rumors are true and the next 5D (or the replacement for the line) is as good as is being said, they may well price it up.

However, the 5D is a far different line from the 7D. After the 7D and 60D, the next 5D will have to hit a certain mark for build quality and features, but any comments that this is proof of the next camera being priced up are just speculation. The line has competition, after all, and the 5D line is already quite expensive. Meanwhile, despite the feeling that everything Canon has been putting out is more expensive than what came before, the 60D had new features and mainly lost microadjustment and the magnesium alloy body - but still comes in $200 cheaper at its release than the 50D did. That's not even keeping pace with inflation. I also think that Canon needs to watch that they don't get a reputation for pricing everything up just for the sake of it - as the 60D / D7000 reception and comparisons show, there are alternatives.


----------



## scalesusa (Oct 5, 2010)

There is a $100 rebate on the 7D right now. Be aware, that, as usual, B&H and Adorama raised the price by $200 within a few hours of the rebate announcement. This means that your cost will go up $100 after rebate.

Are you sure you want a 5D MK II rebate? It may end up costing $200 more!


----------



## Grendel (Oct 6, 2010)

Place the 60D on top of the Rebel line and the 7D on top of the XXD series to get the real picture -- the last three bodies released all went up in price considerably (compared to their predecessors.)


----------



## ronderick (Oct 6, 2010)

kubelik said:


> there have been statements that the 5D Mark III is going to have some major, rather than incremental, advancements over the 5D Mark II, or any other consumer FF on the market. that's not hard to believe. if so, there's no reason to believe pricing trends will hold.



On a side note, I think the 5D bodies have always set important milestones for Canon.

5D is the first non-professional-level FF body, and it has the 24-105mm as its kit lens.

5DII got the HD video, and I would say the price tag makes it the first affordable FF body in Canon's lineup.

Now, I'm just waiting to see what Canon has up its sleeves for the 5D3. 

Of course, I won't mind a 5D2N: a rehashed AF system, but basically the same 5D2 with the same (or lower) price tag.


----------



## richy (Oct 8, 2010)

my earlier reply seems to have dissappeared. Dilbert, relax already and leave off the personal attacks, if you can't discuss based on logic you dont stand much chance of having your opinion respected, it smacks of tinfoil helmet brigade.

Why 3500, I could easily be wrong but my guess (and this is a rumours site and we are discussing for fun here) is based on several factors.
1- i expect the 5d3 to be released before the 1ds4 with a unique sensor which pushes up the cost
2- i expect canon will learn from the supply demand issues of the 5d2. Outside the united states of lard the 5d2 was tough to source, they priced it too cheaply and then couldn't increase the price.
3- the yen is very strong against the dollar and as we have seen with recent lenses this is affecting pricing, its easier to drastically increase the msrp of a new product than it is to do it to a product thats been rtm for years.
4- i think canon may move the 5d3 closer to the 1ds4, if they have different sensors than expect maybe better af and a higher price.
5- the 7d has cause the xxd line to drop down in spec, i expect it to move the 5d line up some.
6- the 7d now holds some ground against the 300/700's from nikon and the 1d4 isnt ff, so im thinking they may move the 5d3 into a position just under the d3, not alongside but close enough to interest people. 
7- ff sensors cost money, it drops a little but not much. cpus may increase in power for the same cost but top of the line xeons still cost pretty much what they did 5 years ago. A wafer still costs a fortune to bake and etch. I can see gradual reductions in costs but sony allegedly want out of ff as it isnt making money so im not sure canon will go around 2k.

And no, i wont be selling my 5d2  Lesson over, you may return to watching the x files. Have a great day and relax, this is just for fun  If im right then cool, if not I get a cheaper camera. Im laughing either way!


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 10, 2010)

dilbert said:


> kubelik said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...


It looks convincing, until you remember that the 60D is not a 50D successor; that's the 7D, which is considerably more expensive. The other price drops can be put down to the price of technology coming down, but that only goes so far.


----------



## Osiris30 (Oct 14, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > kubelik said:
> ...



Well actually I think you're both wrong.. the 60D is a start of a new line and the 7D is a start of a new line and the 'old' xxD line is dead. Call it an evolutionary fork.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't see how you're evaluating or addressing my point. Because the cameras are in a newly envisioned line and priced differently than before, earlier pricing trends no longer apply; that's true. That's in agreement with what I wrote earlier. But the original question was whether prices are going up or down. One glance at the introductory prices of the 7D and 60D suggests possible answers. Your bank balance doesn't care that the camera is "more highly specced" (relative to what came before); it takes a bigger hit all the same. Because the 50D-style feature set and pricing seems obsolete and was discontinued, there is now a price gap between the 60D and the 7D. I expect Canon to push older models, like the 7D eventually, into that gap by lowering prices, as they have done with many sub-professional lines. For now, the 50D doesn't fill this pricing gap as it merely mirrors the 60D price, at least on Canon USA's website. You *can* make some guesses about how this will affect pricing of the newest releases, which was the question.

Canon's costs may have significantly increased in creating a 7D over a 50D, if you believe that, but the fact remains that it's still more expensive than the old line was. I would be the first to agree that sometimes there's a price for progress; Canon has the right but also the requirement to orient its product lines so that people don't feel like they are over- or underpaying for the features they need and receive: Nobody wants to feel that a camera isn't good enough for what they're paying, or that they could get a better camera for slightly more money. I'm not being critical of them on this front; difficulties trying to segment the market on the difference of relatively few features may be a more controversial topic now but it's not new. The main thing I think spells trouble for Canon's move is the competition.

Anyway, the jury's still out on whether the product shift and the loss of the ~$1300 segment and splitting the difference was "good" or "bad," but one thing that seems objectively clear is that to get the same features you pay considerably more at $1600 - or considerably less at $1100 - depending on whether you head to the 7D or the 60D.


----------



## richy (Oct 14, 2010)

I was suprised at how close the 60d was to the t2i, you are right there is a big gap although 1600 is about 3-400 more than I paid for a 7d(canon rebate plus bing cashback).
It certainly seems like some divergent evolution has occured. I guess they wanted to keep 7d sales rolling so they had to move the xxd line closer to the txi line. By sharing the same sensor it makes it more interesting. 
I was shocked to see the 5d2 so cheap on release, going to be fun seeing what happens next!


----------



## Look4chrisng (Oct 15, 2010)

I think 5D Mark III for sure will have good AF. The good AF can't be only on the 1D series anymore.

Reason is very simple.

Canon has to answer to the upgrade of D700 (with D3s sensor). Canon uses to have a advantage on the L primes (35mm 1.4 in particular), but Nikon has released a few very juice primes. Canon no longer has an edge over Nikon on lens or body.


----------

